# Quinn Company Plans price increase



## NovaFlare77 (18 Aug 2011)

From [broken link removed]:

Quinn Healthcare will increase the price of their Company Care Choice plan from €712.80 to €795 per adult and the cost of their Company Care Plus plan from €880.20 to €950 per adult from 1 September 2011. Child and student prices will remain the same. These prices will apply to all new and renewing customers from this date.


----------

